# I am done with cigar bid



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

I have only placed two orders from cigarbid.com and I have been burned on both of them. The first time I ordered they shipped 2 items in seperate boxes. Then charged me for the S&H on both items. So I figured I had my settings wrong, but I did not. So I let it slide, and forgot about it. About a month later I went back I picked up a 5er and a 20 pack sampler. I got charged 39 for the 5er then 34 for the 20 pack. Mail shows up I only see the 5er. Go back and check over my cibid account to see what happen and they said they were out of stock on the 20 pack sampler. Ok that's fine and they said they would refunded my money for it. Just to be safe I check my credit card statement. Yes they did refund the money 34$ but a charge of 73 showed up for no reason. After a few calls to cigar bid they are denying the 73$ charge. Now I have to wait while my credit card company tries to fight this out for me. Has any one else had this problem? What do you think I should do?


----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

Never had a prob.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm feeling you pain. Just checked my account today and I was charged twice, but it doesn't show that on the vender website so something screwy is screwing with me.

Hope you get it cleared up.


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Never had a problem, and have ordered more than I care to admit.
Are you saying the $73 charge was above and beyond the two charges of $39 and $34?


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Call them, Rob. That's the best way to explain the problem. Hopefully that helps. Sorry to hear about your issues. Personally, no problems here as of yet.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Call and ask for a supervisor.... that usually does the trick. :tu

Keep us updated.


----------



## scubasteven9 (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm hearing a lot of stories of people getting overcharged or not all the cigars when ordering for Cbid. I haven't pulled the trigger on Cbid, I'm still a new, but I was browsing it today, and thanks to your message, I'm not going to pull the trigger on them. 

But, its sooo tempting.


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

Ouch, but I'm sure everything will work out. Best of luck to you!


----------



## TheEconomist (Mar 19, 2008)

wait a few days,

From what I have experienced, many times they will consolidate the orders after you let them know you will get a refund. Then they will refund all the rest for the simplicity of their accounting. (although it screws with you a bit)

Often times "credits" back onto your credit card take more time to post then do withdrawals.

I'd give it a day or two longer.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Only had 1 problem with a damaged cigar and they took care of it right away. Hope they take care of it.


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

The only problem I've ever had with cbid was a box of cigars I won was out of stock. They replaced it with a more expensive box. I have dealt with their customer service people a few other times to change the preferences on my account, and have been nothing but pleased with them.


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

never any problems with cbid.
had a few issues wiyh ci though.
once they lost an order. they ended up shipping it again then they found and shipped the missing order but never charged me.

the other day ci tried to pull the out of stock thing with the 601 sampler.
They shipped the daily deal and not the 601 special. I called up and first she said it was out of stock. I told her I dont care it was instock when ordered and I have a screen shot to prove it. Then she put me on hold and said the tech dept said I must have modified my cart. I told her nope and I wnted what I ordered. Then she said it was now 69.00. Again I told her no I wanted what I ordered and I wanted it at the price I ordered it at. She then agreed to send the order out the following day. I am currently waiting but pretty sure its going to show. 

All in all for the prices they give and the amount I have ordered I have little to complain about.

If you want perfection you pay for it. when paying less expect a little less. thats a commonly accepted principle of life.


----------



## mcgrubbs (Dec 23, 2007)

Never had a problem with Cbid. This after literally dozens of boxes in a couple years.


----------



## Teninx (Apr 23, 2006)

Many, if not most of the folks here have great experiances with Cigarbid and C-Bid customer service. That's great, but I quit ordering from them two years ago when every order I placed stopped shipping in a timely manner and customer service just shrugged it off.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

mdtaggart said:


> Never had a problem, and have ordered more than I care to admit.
> Are you saying the $73 charge was above and beyond the two charges of $39 and $34?


from what i have seen cbid do is charge you for each item then credit you back for each item then charge a sum of all items won. they charged me the 33$ + 6$ for S&H for the 5er then 34$ for the 20 pack. after they saw that the 20 pack was no there they refunded the 34$. so if they letft it at that i would of been fine but they charged be the sum price of 73$ as if every thing was fine. this all hapen on april 2 to the 3. so i have been dealing with them, for over a month on this.


----------



## Gambit (Apr 4, 2008)

I haven't had any problems with four orders but, that snake could bite me, too.
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## demiurgic (Feb 18, 2008)

Placed 3 large orders in about 3 weeks. All came fine. One damaged humidor was replaced in 3 days. Just so you know, I am in Hawaii, and CBid in PA. I could not believe it.
I did mention 3 damaged Rocky Seconds, and have not seen any replacement.
But 4th order will ship out tomorrow, so it may be in there.
So far so good. Stephanie at Devil's site is an angel! She went so far as to change the shipping policy on an auction I wanted to bid on. (too large to ship to Hawaii on Cbid BUt $8.95 shipping on CI site) 
She went all out, called the Tech ppl and made it happen when other folks there simply said "its too big"

All in all, for what they offer to Cigar lovers, they are one of a kind.:2


----------



## spantie (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm very sad they don't ship internationally. 
On the other hand, it might be safer for my bank account... :2


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

Been using them for 4 yrs. No problems on my end.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Occasionally will have a problem, but I call customer service and talk to a person and it gets resolved. Hate to hear about your problem.

tt:cb


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

I never had a problem with C-bid , ya know my ? becase I never delt with them.


----------



## BirdDog (Apr 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear about that GoodFella. I just won my first bid yesterday and checked my CC and everything looks right. They did combine my shipping as I requested shipping weekly. I haven't seen the shipment yet but that was only yesterday. I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## ljh824 (Oct 14, 2007)

I had a similar problem. I won an auction for a box of Avo Signature Robustos. When the box arrived, the shipping box was perfectly in tact but when I opened it, the Avo's only had three cigars in it. 

It took a while, and many, many calls, but they finally took care of the problem and shipped me a complete box. Give them a call. Talk to someone and they should work it out.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 23, 2007)

Sorry to here that you guys have had issues with c-bid. I recieved (yet another) shipment today with no problems. Living in Maryland, my weekly Thursday shipping gets them to me by 2:00pm on Friday


----------



## 44MAG (Mar 9, 2008)

Heres what i think, if you buy only isom's, you never have to deal with c-bid again!:tu


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

the update on this is, i told them they owe me the 73$ charge on my CC bill and that my credit card company was helping me with it. cigarbid told me if they have to give me back my mony that they will close my account for this. can u belive that? close my cibid account because they stole money from me:r. the funny thing is is i am dont with cigar bid after i get my mony back from them.:chk


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Wow, that's brutal...


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Did you speak with a supervisor? That seems to be the only way to get things done...


----------



## jh225 (Apr 11, 2008)

I also have had countless dealings with Cbid and am 100% satisfied. I had some kind of dry cigar issue on an order years ago, and one call is all it took to immediately resolve it.


----------



## tym2relax (Oct 3, 2007)

I have been using for a couple years with no troubles at all. Sorry to hear this story. Hope they do not close your account. That would be bad for business!


----------



## Teninx (Apr 23, 2006)

GoodFella said:


> the update on this is, i told them they owe me the 73$ charge on my CC bill and that my credit card company was helping me with it. cigarbid told me if they have to give me back my mony that they will close my account for this. can u belive that? close my cibid account because they stole money from me:r. the funny thing is is i am dont with cigar bid after i get my mony back from them.:chk


So let them close your account. If they owe you $73 and won't refund it until the credit card company makes a chargeback, you probably wouldn't want to deal with them again anyway. The deals aren't THAT good!


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

DBall said:


> Did you speak with a supervisor? That seems to be the only way to get things done...


I'm not going to lie, I don't shop anywhere the service is THAT bad. If I know up front I'm going to have to talk to a supervisor, that's just ridiculous.


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

With all this said.....i am a newbie and would like some advice on good online stores....I had great success from Rob @ Taboo.....

Suggestions?


----------



## Gambit (Apr 4, 2008)

Screw 'em.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

DBall said:


> Did you speak with a supervisor? That seems to be the only way to get things done...


i have been talking to a supervisor but once my credit card company got in on it she will not talk to me and keeps avoiding my calls. they know they are wrong they even told my CC company they charged the 73$. i dont like to many of the items on there but i only go for items that i just cant pass up. now it looks like i can pass all there "deals" up.


----------



## Chavez15 (May 5, 2008)

Never had any problems. As a matter of fact, I called because one of my shipments was lost somewhere along the way. Within the hour they had called me and by that afternoon, a new tracked shipment email appeared with a replacement box. They sent it two day express so I wouldnt have to wait any longer than I already had.


----------



## BD Strummer (Apr 17, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your problems w/ CBid. I've ordered from them two or three times and haven't had a problem so far (knock on wood). I agree with ambientboy. If this is how you're going to be treated, then you don't need to reward their poor service with your valuable money. Hope everything works out for you in the end.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

up date

i got the refund on the 30th. that was a little faster then i thought it would be. i still have a account with C-bid as of now but i dont think i will use them any more. i am glad my CC compay worked with me on this and did every thing they said they would. 

cibid:BS


----------



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

Whew...glad to hear this saga is finally cleared up in your favor, Rob.

Dealing with recalcitrant vendors is always taxing and leaves a bad taste in the mouth. Now, time to light up something nice, yes?


----------



## beauregard (Apr 7, 2008)

GoodFella said:


> up date
> 
> i got the refund on the 30th. that was a little faster then i thought it would be. i still have a account with C-bid as of now but i dont think i will use them any more. i am glad my CC compay worked with me on this and did every thing they said they would.
> 
> cibid:BS


You want to put the wrath of the PSHC on them?

You are a member of a powerfull and influential organization. They may think you are just moaning so you can get something for free or something. They obvoiusly are not aware that you are a legitimate customer in communication with thousands of other potentail customers.

Say the word and I'll send them an email.


----------



## oldforge (Apr 30, 2008)

rck70 said:


> With all this said.....i am a newbie and would like some advice on good online stores....I had great success from Rob @ Taboo.....
> 
> Suggestions?


Here is the thread you need:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=126373


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

I just started with them. So far thumbs up.. I won 2 acutions, they charged the right amount.. lets see if the products get here in one piece!


----------



## Trajan (Apr 21, 2008)

I received a shipment from them last week that I was none too pleased with. 

A box of Vegas "A"s, a 20 bundle of Pepin (sampler) and a bundle of RP seconds. There was no protection, no bubble wrap or foam to keep anything immobile and just two little air pillows. With nothing immobilized, the box is just abusing my bundles and there was ample room in the box for everything to knock against the sides. Hurr! Idiots.

No damage being apparent I still felt someone needed to know. I took a moment to cool my jets and then I placed a call. The guy on the phone didn't seem to concerned so I emailed them with a picture of the box and how it was packed saying if it happened again, that would be the last of my business. They agreed it was unacceptable and said they had passed it on to the manager at the warehouse.

I would have liked a bit more of an apology on the phone and through the email but, at least they understand the situation.

My weekly is supposed to be here today... my next shipment is really small in comparison. Cbid is kinda on probation.


----------



## Garu (Apr 3, 2008)

I havn't ordered from C-Bid for at least a couple of years. I am leery of CI. Last time my order included the Padilla small batch sampler (15 for $39). I've had Padilla's before and the the one's I got just were NOT the same cigars. They were a little dry and shrunk. They were also almost totally devoid of flavor. I got to believe they may get "liquidation" cigars from shops going out of business, that simply weren't properly cared for. I'm not making a claim but just a SWAG.


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

I must have ordered from them over 20 times.. everything I've ever ordered comes packed in a larger box and always arrived next day. Only time I got multiple boxes was when I got 3 humidors in one order, and I only paid for shipping on 1.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

I have not any problems with cbid and all shipments have come will packed.


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

I've never had any probs with cbid, and i'm addicted to checking it for deals...

But what I do is if i see a deal I want, i go out and buy an AMEX pre-paid credit card in incraments of 50 & 100. They really cant overcharge, and there's no headaches with credit card companies and refunds.


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Personally, after several Cbid orders, I've never had any kind of problem. But, your problem can be fixed with very little effort on your part. Notify your credit card company and dispute the charges. They will take it from there and you won't even have to call Cbid back. To boot, if you stop bidding on Cbid, that'll make it easier for me to win bids. Thanks.


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

I never really had any major issues, on one isolated incident my package got lost and it took a while (2-3 weeks) for them to "investigate" the claim and refund my money, by then I had already bought the cigars elsewhere.


----------



## texasbadbob (May 18, 2007)

Never had a problem that they did not fix with a phone call.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Make the phone call first to CI. Then dispute if they dont take care of you.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

I have never had an issue with c bid.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

I got my first shippment in from Cbid yesterday and all is well. I still have three other shippments coming but so far I have had no problems.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

last time i used Cbid was over a year ago. yes i used it even after they skrewed me. i did have someone els place the order for me. every thing worked out well


----------

